# rockfish and chicken livers



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I was at ft smallwood on 9/23 and some guywas catching a bunch of 10-12 Inch stripers using chicken livers. He was fishing right by the pilings of the pier. He had them on a hook with a few split shots. Has anybody caught any nice sized stripers on chicken livers?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Read on DNR site that some guy caught a 30 incher using livers as well off of Piney Run Dock. Read the report below

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/profile.asp?angler=steve_parks


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I used them in the bay a lot years ago but they did seem to attract mainly the small Rock. You can get keepers on occasion but I'd rather use a big chunk of bunker


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great for weak fish as well.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

I caught a few landlocked rockfish at Liberty years back while dunking livers for catfish


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll use them in the spring there for cats and as a bonus catch nice rock


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Same. I've caught them before using livers. Lots of fish on livers. I use that magic netting stuff, and my brother and I fill two or 3 liver packages with netted livers, they stay on the hook better, then freeze them all, and remove one when we want to fish. Amazing for cat, and will catch everything. Yellow Perch, White Perch, Spot, Striper, etc


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I've used them out on boats with success, never used them at a pier


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Used to catch land locked rockfish in the canals in arizona and at lake mead on chicken liver.


----------

